# Does anyone now how...



## falconryman (Jan 31, 2007)

does anyone now how to make a dirt hole set in the winter with snow and frozen ground.

Or if not does anyone now how to build a efishent set that works in these conditions?


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

Why? Make flatsets or scentposts...........

Smitty


----------



## Trapper62 (Mar 3, 2003)

I exclusively set snares for canines in the winter!


----------



## Mongojoe (Nov 2, 2006)

I wish we could use snares here, but we can't, so we pretty much have to go with footholds. (Actually, I believe that a new law allows snares under certain conditions, after passing certain qualification classes. But I am not sure on this.)... If it is just frozen ground, I carried a small handaxe to "chop it loose"... Of course, the ground may freeze deeper in your area than here, I don't know...but here, after you get down an inch or so, then you can dig it normally.... If snow is on the ground I carry a broom...and if I want to make a dirthole set, I just sweep an area clear of snow in about a 3 foot circle, and make my set in the center... A fella told me about doing this about 30 years ago...I figured it would "alert" the animals...but instead, it seems to attract them to the disturbance... When making my dirthole set, I add dirt to the hole to bed my trap in, then sprinkle on a lite layer of plain (NOT iodized) salt... I bed my trap, then sprinkle on another layer of salt... Then I cover it with dirt as I normally would... I used to use peat, cover-hulls, calcium chloride, etc... but then I saw an article by Ray Milligan, and in the article in one picture, he had a box of salt setting beside him while making a set... I read the article and he said that is what he uses, plain salt...so I figured if it was good enough for Ray Milligan, it was sure enough good enough for me, and I have done this ever since... Just be sure to rinse off your traps well as soon as possible after pulling them... I have had people tell me this would attract deer, rabbits, or cattle...but I live in the middle of cattle country here in Oklahoma, and it has never presented a problem to me.... This is just the way I do it... Other people have other methods that work for them.


----------



## Snow Goose Killer (Feb 12, 2007)

falconryman said:


> does anyone now how to make a dirt hole set in the winter with snow and frozen ground.
> 
> Or if not does anyone now how to build a efishent set that works in these conditions?


u could find a fence line and use a snare to catch coyotes just what i herd from others...


----------

